# Would anyone want a pup this year?



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm debating whether or not to breed my Wirehaired Pointing Griffons again. I'd like to have some interest in pups before I allow any breeding to take place.

For those who don't know the griff, it's a close working versatile dog. Mine has successfully hunted pheasants, sharpies, ruffies, blues, Huns, chukars, quail, ducks, and geese. They've tracked and pointed coyotes, a bobcat, and rabbits also. My female even tracked down an elk that had been arrowed and lost. The WPG is a family friendly dog, excellent with children.

If you are interested in a pup please contact me with a private message.

Thanks

Here's a link to last year's litter announcement if you want to see the potential parents. It would be a repeat breeding:
http://www.utahwildlife.net/forum/v...78&p=312934&hilit=litter+announcement#p312934

Here are a few of the pups from last year's litter. I've gotten very good reports:
















































And the Ace pup from this thread:
http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=10313


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Pm sent


----------

